# Gentoo + ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series == HELL!!!!!!!!

## loboo

Hello there as you all know messing with an ATI using Linux is something worse than a headache.Trying to get my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series

to work with Gentoo the only thing i managed was to get exausted and angry  

I tried fglrx drivers (almost all of them  :Razz: ) but nothing.Upgrading my kernel to 2.6.29 i just managed to get X (with the latest drivers in the portage)  but with a very poor performance O_o windows redraw was too slow and they were moving even slower.

So i just want to know if someone else with the same problem (and the same card) has a better result.I want to know if i have a chance to get this @#%%@^$$^& card working properly in order either to fix it or stop losing my time trying.

I'll be grateful also if you have a suggestion about this 

May the GNU be with you

Loboo

----------

## col

go buy an nvidia. I also learned the hard way about 2 years ago on the HD3200 chip. I will never touch an ATI product again.

----------

## loboo

i have a laptop i can't change grafic card  :Razz: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *loboo wrote:*   

> Hello there as you all know messing with an ATI using Linux is something worse than a headache.Trying to get my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
> 
> to work with Gentoo the only thing i managed was to get exausted and angry  
> 
> I tried fglrx drivers (almost all of them ) but nothing.Upgrading my kernel to 2.6.29 i just managed to get X (with the latest drivers in the portage)  but with a very poor performance O_o windows redraw was too slow and they were moving even slower.
> ...

 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
```

have the same card, had a lot of problems with the official driver. switched to the opensource one and I'm happy.

the following link will enable you get 3d hardware acceletation: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786786-highlight-.html

----------

## loboo

thank you a lot my friend you gave me too much courage  :Very Happy: 

ok shall i ask where can i find the open source driver and let me know which kernel do you have?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *loboo wrote:*   

> thank you a lot my friend you gave me too much courage 
> 
> ok shall i ask where can i find the open source driver and let me know which kernel do you have?

 

the driver is called xf86-video-ati or xf86-video-radeonhd, you can find it in portage.

the portage versions don't have 3d hardware acceleration, only the svn version which can be found in the link I've posted.

my current kernel version is 2.6.30.

----------

## energyman76b

or install the LATEST fglrx in portage: 9.8 and then look at this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=5947484

----------

